# Ist das mit HTML möglich? Wenn ja, wie? Zwei Fragen...



## wartiger (14. Februar 2002)

1.) Ich klicke auf irgendein Bild und weiter unten erscheint ein bestimmter Text...geht das mit HTML? Wenn ja, wie geht das?

2.) Wie kann man so Link Buttons langsam aufleuchten bzw. hell werden lassen? *Beispiel* (Ich meine die kleinen Link Buttons links unten) Oder funzt das nur mit PHP? 

Danke.


----------



## sunny (15. Februar 2002)

*Frage 1*

Zu Frage 1. ja das geht, da gibt es einen einfachen Tag für, nur mir fällt er gerade nicht ein, guck mal unter:

http://www.netzwelt.com/selfhtml/

Die Seite von Stefan Münz ist so  ziemlich die Beste von allen und beantwortet so ziemlich alle Fragen!

Viel Glück wünsche ich dir!

  Suny


----------



## braindad (15. Februar 2002)

zur zweiten frage: das ist ein einfacher mouseover - das dunklere wird gegen das hellere bild ausgetauscht


----------



## SirNeo (15. Februar 2002)

Für langsames aufleuchten lassen gibt es ein Tutorials unter Webmaster-Tutorials von Klon
Alpha Fading


----------



## wartiger (15. Februar 2002)

*...*

Danke euch beiden !


----------

